# Sticky  Pre-posting Requirements - for both Wired and Wireless Connectivity Issues



## 2xg

Welcome to Networking Forum!​
This will help and give us an idea to better assist you with your networking concern. Please read and follow the prerequisites before you create a Thread in *Networking Forum* - along with a detail description of your issue. It is important not to overlook any of these questions and requests to expedite the process of resolving your issue. :wink:

Is this a *wired or wireless* connection issue?

*How to run and post an ipconfig /all output* of the computer(s) in question for review.
Please follow and *click the Tutorial here*.

*Who is your Internet Service Provider (ISP)? *
US Providers - Comcast, Charter, AT&T, Verizon, etc...
UK Providers - BT, talktalk, Virgin Media, etc...

*What type of Broadband connection are you using? *
Dial-up, DSL, Cable, Satellite, Fios or T1

*What is the exact Make and Model of your Modem, Router or Modem/Router Combo* - Linksys, D-Link, Netgear, TP-LINK, etc.

*What is the Name of the Anti-Virus, Security or Firewall Software* installed from the problematic computer - McAfee, Norton, Eset, Webroot, Zone Alarm, etc.

*For Wireless issue only:*

Windows Users - Download, Install and Run*Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector from CNET site*.
To run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, double click the Xirrus icon on your Desktop, you may use the Windows 7 snipping tool to crop or Paint by tapping the Print screen key on your keyboard, open up Paint (Click on Start>All Programs>Accessories>Paint) then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then save it and please attach the file on your next post.

Mac O/S Users - follow the *guidelines here*.

Some cool *Wireless Diagnostics* for Mac O/S.

We don't expect for you to be able to compile all of these but please try your very best. 

If you have any questions on the above pre posting requirements you may send any of us in *Networking Team* a quick PM. 

Thank You!
2xg


----------

